# BlueJ - Methode gibt kein int zurück



## Akimbo_Slice (14. Okt 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite aktuell das Buch "Java lernen mit BlueJ" durch. Mein Problem ist: im Kapitel 4.3 soll ich einer ArrayList erst ein paar Test-Strings hinzufügen und dann die Methode gibAnzahlDateien() aufrufen, die einen int zurückgibt.

Ich habe also 2 Test-Strings (Test1, Test2) hinzugefügt. Leider kriege ich ein leeres Fenster zurück, wenn ich die erwähnte Methode aufrufe. Kann sich jemand einen Reim drauf machen? Bin bisher nur Eclipse gewohnt, aber mein Problemchen ist ja jetzt nichts Weltbewegendes und sollte eigentlich klappen. Das gelb hinterlegte Fenster sollte also eigentlich 2 enthalten.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Robertop (15. Okt 2021)

Der Programmcode sieht auf den ersten Blick richtig aus. Eigentlich müsste nach jedem "dateiHinzufuegen" die Liste um eins größer werden.

Wie genau rufst du die Funktion denn auf? Bist du sicher, dass das erfolgreich war?
Du kannst in BlueJ einen Doppelklick auf eine gebaute Klasse machen, dann geht ein Fenster auf, dass dir auch den Inhalt der Variablen zeigt.  Hat die Liste da die richtige größe (auf Inspizieren klicken)?

PS: Poste den Programmcode beim nächsten mal bitte in CODE-Tags, das macht die Fehlersuche einfacher.


----------

